# FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE + Xorg



## ahhyes (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi,

Are the pkg repos not all there yet??


```
root@desktop:~ # pkg -v
1.2.5
```


```
root@desktop:~ # pkg update
Updating repository catalogue

root@desktop:~ # pkg install xorg
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: No packages matching 'xorg' available in the repositories

root@desktop:~ # pkg install xorg-server
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: No packages matching 'xorg-server' available in the repositories

root@desktop:~ # pkg install kde
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: Missing dependency matching 'x11/kde4-workspace'
pkg: No packages matching 'kde' available in the repositories

root@desktop:~ # pkg install kde4
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: No packages matching 'kde4' available in the repositories
```

Funnily enough a number of other packages can be installed via pkg just fine (curl, bash, Midnight Commander).

What's the deal?


----------



## rill (Jan 21, 2014)

`pkg install` can't install all packages, you can try: bsdconfig
My install process: 
	
	



```
pkg add ./xorg-7.7.txz
pkg add ./gnome2-2.32.1_5.txz

pkg install emacs
pkg install wget
pkg install gcc46
```
pkg-install(8) can install xorg gnome2 kde4 virtualbox-ose-additions
`portmaster -PP emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions`


----------



## BSDBernd (Jan 21, 2014)

rill said:
			
		

> "pkg install" cann't install all packages



At least Xorg should be able to install through pkg, at least the installation guide says so:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-install.html


----------



## scottro (Jan 21, 2014)

That page is definitely out of date.  In FreeBSD-10, `pkg_add -r` has been deprecated in favor of `pkg install`.  

As of two days ago, at least, xorg-server wasn't available through `pkg install` unless you changed the default site.  See @phoenix's post on the subject. 
http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php ... 85#p247045


----------



## BSDBernd (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello to all.

xorg-7.7 is now in the /latest/ directory. So anyone who doesn't want to compile it using ports can now install it as binary.


----------



## hitest (Jan 24, 2014)

BSDBernd said:
			
		

> Hello to all.
> 
> xorg-7.7 is now in the /latest/ directory. So anyone who doesn't want to compile it using ports can now install it as binary.



Thanks for this comment.  Will the command pkg install xorg now work with the FreeBSD.conf addition that phoenix described?


----------



## BSDBernd (Jan 24, 2014)

Just use the default config file without any addition or change, the one that comes with the installation of pkg. 
This uses the /latest/ directory instead of f.e. the fixed 10-RELEASE directory. 
I from time to time checked with 

`pkg search xorg`

and about one hour ago i found

`xorg-7.7
…..`

in the list that this command gives you.

Then just a quick

`pkg install xorg`

and a minute or two later, xorg was installed.


----------



## hitest (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you, BSDBernd.


----------



## hitest (Jan 26, 2014)

Did a clean install of FreeBSD 10.0 this morning.  The package installation of xorg and xfce now works properly using the pkg command.
I may take some heat for the following comments.  I've used FreeBSD since 5.x and I really like FreeBSD a lot.  In my opinion I think it is a good idea if the development team has all of the package repos in place before the release of FreeBSD 10.1.  It does not inspire confidence in the user base when the package management system does not function properly.
Respectfully submitted,

hitest


----------



## user0 (Mar 25, 2014)

Did a clean install of FreeBSD 10 minutes ago.

*xorg* can be installed, but *gnome2* and *kde4* reported that no such packages were available.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2014)

user0 said:
			
		

> Did a clean install of FreeBSD 10 minutes ago.
> 
> *xorg* can be installed, but *gnome2* and *kde4* reported that no such packages were available.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


You're not doing anything wrong. For some reason the packages for both x11/gnome2 and x11/kde4 have gone missing. At first I thought it had something to do with them being "meta-ports" but x11/xorg and x11/gnome2-lite are both there and are both also "meta-ports".


----------



## user0 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok, so we know what the issue is. Perhaps some Microsoft moles finally penetrated FreeBSD as they did Linux project and started their subversive work to destroy all competing graphic desktop OSs... jk.

Seriously, can anyone put the gnome2 and kde4 packages back into the repos the way they previously were, such as in 9.2 where installing xorg followed with gnome2 turns FreeBSD into a system with graphic desktop?


----------



## jbvb (Mar 28, 2014)

Possibly this has something to do with the 10.0-RELEASE disk including a kde which uses libkdecore.so.7 etc. where the KDE components available this morning via `pkg` supply libkdecore.so.5.12.3.  I, too, hope for a fix, since I tried building KDE for 9.2 from ports earlier this week without success:


```
> facile-1.1 fcl_data.ml "the implementation fcl_data.ml does not match the interface fcl_data.cmi"
```

I got around this and a couple of other compile errors by installing packages, but then gave up here:


```
> kde-workspace-4.11.7 requires modern libGL. Please set WITH_NEW_XORG and update your ports.
```


----------



## user0 (Mar 29, 2014)

Does that mean I can install KDE from 10 disk?


----------



## jbvb (Mar 29, 2014)

I was able to install KDE 4 from the FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE CD, using either the CD's xorg or via pkg.  Both combinations worked fine until I tried to install an application which depended on docbook-xml-5.0_1 (skanlite, k3b, gimp etc.).  This got me into a mess of conflicts, starting with docbook-5.0.1.  Resolving them left me with usable apps, but broke KDE entirely.  So I just switched to Xfce; some of the KDE apps I've tried so far work (gwenview), though I have had to cobble links to deal with the .so.7 vs. .so.5 (or 4) issue I mentioned above.  Others not.  But none are critical to me, least of all the games.


----------



## OrionZ (Mar 30, 2014)

I was able to install KDE 4.10 by changing to the older repository in /etc/pkg/freebsd.conf from :


```
url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"
```
,  to >> 
	
	



```
url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/release/0/"
```
,

and then run `pkg update` because I didn't felt like compiling a meta port for 4.12 from source.

Probably the new KDE meta package will be added to the LATEST repository database soon and we will be able to install it from there via `pkg`.


----------



## user0 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for the tips gentlemen, but can we get an authoritative answer from the repo maintainers as to why we cannot get gnome2 and kde4 and what are we supposed to do? The amount of witch-doctoring required for that is a bit too much for a new user. 9.2 was miles more friendly.

I really want to jump off Linux fiasco but unfortunately Freebsd is not welcoming at this point, or I will have to be stuck on 9.2 forever. Or is Microsoft really sabotaging all free OSs now? jk


----------



## OrionZ (Mar 30, 2014)

user0 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tips gentlemen, but can we get an authoritative answer from the repo maintainers as to why we cannot get gnome2 and kde4 and what are we supposed to do? The amount of witch-doctoring required for that is a bit too much for a new user. 9.2 was miles more friendly.
> 
> I really want to jump off Linux fiasco but unfortunately Freebsd is not welcoming at this point, or I will have to be stuck on 9.2 forever. Or is Microsoft really sabotaging all free OSs now? jk



Well you have few choices for now :

1. Change to the older repository list and install KDE or Gnome with the pkg tool.
2. Build KDE from ports
3. Wait for the new packages to be added to the latest current repository list and for now use Xfce

I know how you feel. I really love the freebsd FreeBSD operating system a lot and i don't want to switch to Linux, but the lack of support for desktop environments is killing me. In my opinion the Cinnamon desktop is the best open source desktop ever. Fast, clean, effective and without too much loaded stuff like KDE. PC-BSD has it but it is marked as unsupported and experimental.


----------



## user0 (Mar 30, 2014)

What is killing me is realization that both packages were in the repos a few weeks back. I checked my notes! They read:

1. dd flash image FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img to the thumb drive.
2. Boot from thumb drive.
3. Select install.
4. once installed, log in as root, run pkg install xorg gnome2 firefox libreoffice

that was it and I ended up with working X desktop, browser and office package. That was what I did and I know it worked. Since then I simply overwrote that HDD and used in another machine, so now I have to re-do the installation but the packages are gone. Someone did remove them from the repos, or switched the repos - of course I do not remember what repo was used. Going to try /release/0/, wish me luck!

Thank you!


----------



## IronCastle64 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks @OrionZ - your answer saved me from going mad.

: )


----------



## user00 (May 3, 2014)

Gentlemen,

It is sounding like there is an effort to make the world `gnome2-frei'. The trick of switching to /release/0 repository no longer works - GNOME2 has been removed from what it looks like. What is going on? Will we have to fight another WWII to get GNOME2 back?

Seriously, this is not such a big deal - just leave the files there and the user will decide, whether they want to deal with a monstrosity called GNOME3, that turns our PCs into smartphones, or use intuitive and productive GNOME2. Can anyone explain what is the process of installing GNOME2 these days?

It's like Microsoft ending support for Windows 98 - what disk space they saved? Like 100 MB... Pathetic.


----------



## user00 (May 3, 2014)

It's back... After hitting 'up' and 'enter' a few dozen times over the last few hours GNOME2 installed. Could be a timeout issue?

But now there is another showstopper: libxcb.so.2 is missing.


----------



## C91 (May 20, 2014)

Any new information? KDE4 or GNOME2 still not run's as package in the "latest" version. Just GNOME2 in release version may be run..


----------



## ahhyes (May 21, 2014)

Come on guys this is ridiculous:


```
root@desktop:~ # pkg install kde4
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: No packages matching 'kde4' available in the repositories
```


```
root@desktop:~ # pkg install x11/kde4
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: No packages matching 'x11/kde4' available in the repositories
```

I can install xorg from packages, and gnome2.

My pkg configuration has:


```
url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"
```

How much longer is this going to go on for?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 21, 2014)

ahhyes said:
			
		

> Come on guys this is ridiculous:


Who are you talking to? Us? If you want to complain to the port/package maintainer, you're in the wrong place.


----------



## zlot (May 25, 2014)

The trick I found after much fooling around (I am a complete FreeBSD newbie, although I've been using Ubuntu for a few years) is that when installing, before the install is finalized and it asks what you want to do: go to the shell at that point to make additional modifications; that way, when you execute `pkg install xorg`, it will be able to find it on the attached ISO.

I see I am making a LOT of assumptions here, so let me tell you what my situation is, and you can pick and choose from my proposed solution. I am installing FreeBSD 10 64 bit on a VirtualBox VM from an ISO (DVD1) file. I would suggest that, regardless of the particulars, the problem here is the O/S finding the Xorg file, so if you install it before the OS install is complete at that point where it asks if you want to complete the install or got to the shell to make additions and do the latter, it is able to find the Xorg file, otherwise there will be complications.

Hope this helps.


----------



## caesius (Jun 10, 2014)

Far out someone needs to get their act together, I submitted a bug report about the handbook giving irrelevant information and it was closed, but still the problem remains!

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_ ... ?id=189065

Just remove the bl**dy Desktop section from the handbook if you can't support it!


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 10, 2014)

Here is the change that was made: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/doc/head/...1/chapter.xml?r1=44701&r2=44700&pathrev=44701.

Is that wrong?  From the bug report, I can't really tell whether the complaint was with the original wording or that the Handbook can't predict whether a given package is available for download.  Please be specific.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2014)

Keep in mind that sometimes packages fail to build for whatever reason. And because they're only built once a week it may take some time to get the packages fixed.


----------

